# Sibelius First vs. Sibelius?



## 5Lives (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there were any opinions / advice on getting Sibelius First vs. the full version? I'm not a professional composer and don't plan on having to print scores for live musicians. This would be more for the initial sketchpad before moving into the DAW for the full mockup.

Thanks!


----------



## composeradrian (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe try Finale Notepad? At least it's free... might start with that to see if it will fit your needs as a sketchpad before spending any money


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 6, 2013)

You can download a demo to see if it meets your needs...


----------

